# Blockbuster online dvd rental...



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Anyone have a list of their current distribution centers? I signed up for their free 2 week trial and am just curious if they have a distribution center in Indy.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I guess I should've waited a day, the emails I got said I'd get the movies Monday, so I wondered where they were coming from. Just got the mail and all three were there and they have an Indy return address.


----------

